# Boy or Girl?



## ~<3~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive been talking to mum tonight, and we really cant decide whether to have a little boy or girl. Andy gets on with most boy dogs, but is better with bitches. However, I just wanted some information on both genders and what you find better. I know it really depends on the dogs, as they are all different  just thinking generally :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had both. Our last two dogs were girls. They were the loves of our lives, but they were moody at times. They did things on their own terms. They wanted to please us, yes, but they were content to hang out and do their own thing. 

Then we got Brody. Oh my gosh..... boys are so fun!! Or maybe it is just him. But he is so playful and full of fun. And he is so loyal and devoted. He always wants to be with us. He is so happy all the time. He's never sulked or moped around like our girls would sometimes do. He's just full of life and joy. I'm so glad we got a boy. 

Brodysmom


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I have only owned female pets most of my life. It's all a matter of preference. I would just go for the dog that pulls at your heart strings and you feel will be the best match for your family. Good luck if whatever you decide.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Boys EVERY time!!! I have only ever had girls for about 25 years, I never wanted a stinky boy, then I got a boy I couldnt part with and he is FAB! He is much more loving than the girls.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i agree boys - much more loving and loyal than girls


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Totally depends on the dog. I have a girl and a boy (soon to be 2 girls) and they are both equally loving to me. Only difference is Hannah is more cuddly with everyone whereas Adam loves his mum the best!
I decided on another girl coz, unusually, my boy is the more dominant and my little girl is very easy going and loves to play and cuddle (much to the cats disgust!!LOL).
Try to match personalities rather then worry about what sex you get.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had both,didn't find any difference in them at all,only the cost, females are more expensive to buy and more expensive to have spayed.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a girl and boy. The boy is a total mush. I say go with your heart. You'll know which is right for you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I do think the girls are a bit more independant than the boys. My Coop will jump the fence to follow me into the bathroom to make sure I'm okay. The girls love and cuddle me to pieces but I find the boys to be a bit more loyal and a bit more tolerant. Just has been my personal experience. I adore them both as I have both sexes.


----------



## ~<3~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Thankyou for everyones replys 
Andy is such a baby, and is very cuddly but he does take himself off at night into his bed - whether or not that is from being a stray or not I dont know.
We initially wanted a baby girl ( even have some names picked  :lol: ) but now im thinking twice about it. I suppose we will have to see which one we like best out a litter


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

~<3~ said:


> Thankyou for everyones replys
> Andy is such a baby, and is very cuddly but he does take himself off at night into his bed - whether or not that is from being a stray or not I dont know.
> We initially wanted a baby girl ( even have some names picked  :lol: ) but now im thinking twice about it. I suppose we will have to see which one we like best out a litter


You really can't go wrong so pick the dog that captures your heart. Andy seems very easygoing so a little girl will do great with him also. My hub insists on girl chi's. I insisted on a boy doxie. It's a win/win. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

After having both, I would say I prefer the boy. I remember someone said girls say "love Me, love Me" and boys say "I love You"! Girls do seem to be more needy, demanding affection. Boys tend to give it. I don't think you can go wrong with either--it just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I've had both and to be honest I personally think it's down to the personality of the dog. Ben was the most affectionate boy ever, so loving. Cookie is totally not affectionate at all. Lola is very affectionate. I always said I would only have boys after only having them but I love having a girl. I really would choose on personality.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've always heard a boy and a girl will get along best with each other as well, as opposed to two boys, or two girls. I still got another girl despite this though and she is so very loving. Each animal will have a different personality, and it's all in how you raise them and treat them. Usually differences in behavior between genders has more to do with how people treat different genders as they are raised than in actual differences in the influence of biology.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Me and my hubby both say we prefer the boys way way more than girls. I have 4 boys and 2 girls. The boys always wanna cuddle and kiss and the girls kinda do there own thing when they wanna do it. They cuddle on their time, and my boys cuddle all day, and even at nite in bed. We have such a crush on boys its insane. We love our boys, I could own all boys if given the chance.


----------



## Romeo (Aug 17, 2009)

The male is many tender but it could raise the leg, chase a female in heat and run away. The female have the heat e it could soil. The male may have the *balanopostite*. Male or female is, for me, indifferent


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola my girl is very affectionate, she cuddles in all night and always wants to be with me. Cookie my boy hates kisses and cuddles and being fussed. He likes a stroke when he wants it. Benny was the most loving dog I have ever had. He would sit on my lap and just stare up at me into my eyes. He would actually put his arms on my shoulders and his head on one shoulder like a person gives a hig and he'd cuddle me. I would have to tell him to stop licking me because he wouldn't stop. He'd cuddle in right close to me so he was next to my face.

It's down to the individual dogs personality I think. I don't think I will ever find another dog like Benny ever again.


----------



## ~<3~ (Aug 17, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Lola my girl is very affectionate, she cuddles in all night and always wants to be with me. Cookie my boy hates kisses and cuddles and being fussed. He likes a stroke when he wants it. Benny was the most loving dog I have ever had. He would sit on my lap and just stare up at me into my eyes. He would actually put his arms on my shoulders and his head on one shoulder like a person gives a hig and he'd cuddle me. I would have to tell him to stop licking me because he wouldn't stop. He'd cuddle in right close to me so he was next to my face.
> 
> It's down to the individual dogs personality I think. I don't think I will ever find another dog like Benny ever again.


awh, sounds like my Andy!
He kind of sits up with his two front legs in the air and then rests his head under your chin :lol: 
Thanks for the replys . If we get a female or male - it will be speyed/neutered. I just wasnt sure if it would be more of a 'silent and happy home' if it consisted of 1 girl and one boy, rather than both boys :lol:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

~<3~ said:


> awh, sounds like my Andy!
> He kind of sits up with his two front legs in the air and then rests his head under your chin :lol:
> Thanks for the replys . If we get a female or male - it will be speyed/neutered. I just wasnt sure if it would be more of a 'silent and happy home' if it consisted of 1 girl and one boy, rather than both boys :lol:


I personally think a boy and girl go better together. Just from my experience when I had Cookie then got Benny they didn't really get along that well. Now I have Lola and they get on so well.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Romeo said:


> The male is many tender but it could raise the leg QUOTE]
> 
> Dominant females may do this too, I have a number of girls who do it.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

jesshan said:


> Romeo said:
> 
> 
> > The male is many tender but it could raise the leg QUOTE]
> ...


----------

